

Think Smaller - replicatorblog
http://bryce.vc/post/6791276374/think-smaller

======
mw63214
Reverse engineer the future you want to see. As you dissect that future, work
backwards examining each step/technology necessary, executing upon the step
that is within your skills/budget/market. The hardest part I've found, is that
as you focus more and more on the "small", the ability to think big begins to
atrophy. Perhaps a side-effect of specialization.

~~~
replicatorblog
Yeah, made me think of two things:

\- The old project management joke about not being able to speed up a
pregnancy by having 9 women be pregnant for a month. It seems like all great
startups have some gestation period that defines the product and culture. It
may vary in length, but you're not likely to launch fully formed.

\- You need to focus on concrete acts. Bryce pokes a little fun at Color's MBA
speak mission, but he is right. You need to focus on concrete acts. For a baby
it is avoid burning your knees crawling, for startup delivering value in some
concrete way. The Color mission has classes of communication and markets, but
no action.

Great post.

-

